
History of the Vacuum Cleaner - ohaikbai
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/a20973/history-of-the-vacuum-cleaner/?curator=MediaREDEF
======
mcmatterson
As with anything they ever covered, The Secret Life of Machines has a superb
episode on the vacuum cleaner:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS_WcIAPSzU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LS_WcIAPSzU)

Truly one of the best television shows of all time.

